# Groovy Luv



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

Got my Luv Handles installed. Will give them a test ride tomorrow...

Thanks Rody! :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice. what happened to your headset? is it sitting well on the crown race like that?


----------



## jesseheath (Apr 30, 2008)

the top and bottoms on kings are identical. ive seen a few people do that.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jesseheath said:


> the top and bottoms on kings are identical. ive seen a few people do that.


on purpose or by accident? anyways those groovys looks really nice, sorry i have to say it twice. :thumbsup:


----------



## jesseheath (Apr 30, 2008)

haha actually a little bit of both. ive seen several people do it on purpose and one or two on accident.

and agreed... although im not a huge fan of unconventional bars.. those do look very nice.


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

This is the headset's second bike, so I rotated them... just because...


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Keep us updated on how those Ergon grips work with Luvs!
My wrists were killing me on first few rides with my Luv Handles until I found the correct grip angle.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

I see you dorked out and got the custom bar ends to match your headset just like I did. Rad. I think it looks great with the Ergons.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Where do you get those????



Found it...Thanks!


.


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

I Run the Luvs on my SS as well and really like the foam grips with the rigid set up


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Good call on not putting those decals on!


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

mudpie said:


> I Run the Luvs on my SS as well and really like the foam grips with the rigid set up


Are those foam grips as fragile as they look?

I dread the thought of cleaning off bits of glued on foam every couple weeks just to replace grips.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

Alumni said:


> Are those foam grips as fragile as they look?
> 
> I dread the thought of cleaning off bits of glued on foam every couple weeks just to replace grips.


I always thought that about foam grips till I tried a pair of Bontrager Race X Lites and I love them. All of my Ourys will be replaced by them when they wear out. I have taken them on and off a couple of times easily with an air gun after gluing them. I always thought they would rotate but have had no problems with some pretty hard climbing last weekend which is when I usually rotate my Ourys even with glue.


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

*First Ride Report*

Put in a few mountain miles yesterday. After some trailside adjustments, I just couldn't quite get that 'magically delicious' feeling I was hoping for. Not bad, just not great.
I deduced that the bar felt too low and too close. Plus it's narrower than what I'm used to.
(I didn't find out that Rody makes these in 28" also until mine had already shipped. To his credit, he's offered to work an exchange if I need it...:thumbsup: ) 
I did notice some interesting effects though. I no longer felt like I was 'steering' the bike. It felt more like I was simply 'guiding' the bike. A much more intuitive feeling. Nice!

So this morning I swapped to a longer stem w/ more rise. And I replaced the Ergons with some normal grips. There are a lot of interesting angles going on with these bars and I want to get those all set before I put the Ergons back on...if I even do.
Driveway test says it feels much better already. I think the narrower width may not be an issue either...on this bike.
Hopefully I'll get to trail test it again tomorrow...


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*Lovin the Luv's in AZ*

I installed my LH's on the Sendero SS and felt very comfortable almost from the get go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,not much of an adjustment as I would have thought coming from traditional riser bars.......... The LH's do seem to "guide" the front end more than "steer" it, as mentioned above in another post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,very cool feeling on swoopy traversing trails.............thanks Rody:thumbsup:


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

xjbebop said:


> Put in a few mountain miles yesterday. After some trailside adjustments, I just couldn't quite get that 'magically delicious' feeling I was hoping for. Not bad, just not great.
> I deduced that the bar felt too low and too close. Plus it's narrower than what I'm used to.
> (I didn't find out that Rody makes these in 28" also until mine had already shipped. To his credit, he's offered to work an exchange if I need it...:thumbsup: )
> I did notice some interesting effects though. I no longer felt like I was 'steering' the bike. It felt more like I was simply 'guiding' the bike. A much more intuitive feeling. Nice!
> ...


xjbebop - from the looks of your first picture the grip ends may be angled too far up. Just a guess from a picture but you may like them better angled down.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Alumni said:


> xjbebop - from the looks of your first picture the grip ends may be angled too far up. Just a guess from a picture but you may like them better angled down.


I did that initially, coming from Mary, but that about killed my wrist.
Now that I rotated it up parallel, feels much better.
Reckon it depends on your stem, TT, etc.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

Funny. I'm trying to stuff my new white Luv into the Ergon and man it's tight. Super anxious to try the LUV


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

Alumni said:


> xjbebop - from the looks of your first picture the grip ends may be angled too far up. Just a guess from a picture but you may like them better angled down.


The first (mountain) picture was before I started tweaking. And that's one of the reasons I took the Ergons off.
I spent time today testing that angle and ended up with them pointing just above halfway between the saddle and the rear hub. Once I get out on the trail I'll be able to fine tune, if needed...


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey BD,

The variability of how the bar feels dependant on rotation is one of it's greatest assests, allowing individuals to find the sweet spot in their own range rather than the piece dictating where it should be.

This diversity is also the bars hurdle, in that I have a LOT of folks who would like a one piece bar/stem combo, and it is next to impossible to divine each person's perfect fit without them owning the bar for a bit and then sending back imput on stem length, rise, and rotation.

Ironically, you touched on an issue I've seen frequently...the use of the foamies on the Luvs. Old school or not, folks tend to dig them. When you are riding hard there is just something so comforting about a plush foamy to nustle up in your palm.

Thanks for cluing me in on the thread :thumbsup: 

cheers,

rody


----------



## BigCircles (Jun 27, 2008)

Rody said:


> Ironically, you touched on an issue I've seen frequently...the use of the foamies on the Luvs. Old school or not, folks tend to dig them.


i've got ergon's on one bike - but went with the ESI Chunky Foamies along the the Luv's for my single speed. it seems like the perfect match...

thanks rody... :thumbsup:


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

*Feeling the Luv flow...*

Feeling it today.
Flow&#8230;
Control&#8230;
Comfort&#8230;

:thumbsup:

MUCH better w/ the changes I made yesterday. Didn't need to re-do anything on the trail today.
No more worries about the bar being too narrow. It feels great just like it is. I really like how it makes this bike feel and handle!
Also noticed that the steel dampens a lot more chatter than my aluminum bars did&#8230;

Tips: Rody's right about the angle adjustment. I highly recommend using 'normal' grips to get the angles dialed in before installing Ergon-type grips. Personally, I may end up going with some ESI Chunkies ( like "foamies"&#8230 instead. The sweep / angle of the Luv's kinda eliminate the need for the Ergon wings, IMHO&#8230;.
I'll probably try the Ergons again though before I decide.  
Also - the fresh paint on the Luv's make for a tight fit when installing components. The Ergon's were especially stubborn to put on / take off. :madman:

I think I'm really going to like these bars!!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Alumni said:


> Are those foam grips as fragile as they look?
> 
> I dread the thought of cleaning off bits of glued on foam every couple weeks just to replace grips.


Those look like ESI Chunky grips. I have been using a pair for more than 2 years. The same grips, on many bikes. They have been incredibly durable (for me). They have not shreaded or torn, and they go on and come off easily and yet they don't move too much on all the bars I've tried them on.

I just wish that their "Chunky" grips were chunkier. I probably don't have really big hands, but sometimes they seem too small in diameter (to me). But they have been the best grip purchase ever for me. Maybe after 2 years of use I have worn them down and I don't know it. Maybe I need some new ones to compair...

I'm currently using the ESI Chunkies on a Jones H-bar, and I've been using some Ergons on my Luv Handle. I will be buying another Luv handle some day soon...


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Rody said:


> Hey BD,
> 
> The variability of how the bar feels dependant on rotation is one of it's greatest assests, allowing individuals to find the sweet spot in their own range rather than the piece dictating where it should be.
> 
> ...


I'm sticking with the Clear Oury's
Gotta let that paint shine through.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I am completely in love with my Luv Bars. They're unbelievably comfortable. I get a lot of questions from guys on the trail asking what they are, how I like them and where they can get a pair.

My only regret is getting them in black. I didn't realize at the time I ordered them that Rody was offering them in Silver OR Black. The finish on the black is awesome it just throws the look of my bike way off.

If you're on the fence about buying a pair, DO IT! You won't regret it.


----------



## rocketman58 (May 31, 2006)

*How do I order a pair?*

How did you guys place your orders? I emailed Rody a few weeks ago with some general questions, and received a reply back in a couple of days. I sent a reply asking how to place an order (twice), but never heard back. I guess they are pretty busy making bars. Is there another way to place an order other than email? I did not see a phone number on the website. Thanks...


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

rocketman58 said:


> How did you guys place your orders? I emailed Rody a few weeks ago with some general questions, and received a reply back in a couple of days. I sent a reply asking how to place an order (twice), but never heard back. I guess they are pretty busy making bars. Is there another way to place an order other than email? I did not see a phone number on the website. Thanks...


Call him up! 330-988-0537

http://www.groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

bmw said:


> Call him up! 330-988-0537
> 
> http://www.groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/


...and be -very- patient....


----------



## rocketman58 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

rocketman58 said:


> Thanks Guys!


Mind you he was taking orders for the August shipping date back in late July, and I'm sure the August order is full, so you are probably looking at a September ship date at the earliest. Don't let that change you mind about purchasing some Luv Handles. I am still waiting for mine to come, as Rody welded me a raw bar and shipped it directly to Sycip so Jay and Jeremy Sycip could color match my Luv's to the frame and fork. I am so anxious to receive this new bike I can hardly stand it any longer. The frame and fork should be ready for paint this week, so I hope to have the new steed by late next week.

I will be posting pictures soon.

BFE


----------



## rocketman58 (May 31, 2006)

*October*



BIGfatED said:


> Mind you he was taking orders for the August shipping date back in late July, and I'm sure the August order is full, so you are probably looking at a September ship date at the earliest. Don't let that change you mind about purchasing some Luv Handles. I am still waiting for mine to come, as Rody welded me a raw bar and shipped it directly to Sycip so Jay and Jeremy Sycip could color match my Luv's to the frame and fork. I am so anxious to receive this new bike I can hardly stand it any longer. The frame and fork should be ready for paint this week, so I hope to have the new steed by late next week.
> 
> I will be posting pictures soon.
> 
> BFE


Orders are now being taken for October - That's when I will get mine in basic black. (Thanks Rody)


----------



## BigCircles (Jun 27, 2008)

just got my second pair of luv handles. best bars ever! 










thanks rody...!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i just got off the phone with rody. he seemed very nice, friendly, and willing to give me any and all info i wanted. i just made a paypal payment to him. i will betting my black love in october.


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Second pair. Now both 29ers have daLuv! Damn Rody that Red is sexy!

Lets do that Cruiser huh.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Alumni said:


> Second pair. Now both 29ers have daLuv! Damn Rody that Red is sexy!
> 
> Lets do that Cruiser huh.


Now, where do I find a set of clear grips like that? I'm going to need a set of those for sure.


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Price Point! They are Oury Grips only $6 and I have them on all my bikes.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*It's no SS...*

but it has a single chain line. Please don't flame me for running Rohloff. I am here to express my passion for the Luv Handles made by Groovy Cycle Works. Here are my pictures.

cheers,
BFE


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

anybody has a pic of its silver Luv handle? so far only saw the black...

thanx


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i got my october order yesterday. not sure if i got bumped into september or not. either way i am happy to have them now. they are black, so i won't bother with a pic. i got them installed last night, and went out for a ride before work today. my initial impression is that i am not sure if i like them. i like the way they feel on the bike as far as ride position, but i don't like the harshness of the ride. i was on a somewhat rooty trail, and i felt like it was a really harsh ride. besides the new bars i was also on a new frame, so that might be part of the issue. i was on a monocog frame with an vassago odis fork, and i recently upgraded to a vassago jabberwocky frame. i am thinking i am going to put the old bars back on, and ride the same trail thursday, so i can accuratly compare. the old bars are a very burly 7075 aluminum. they are only 30 grams lighter than the luvs. anybody else experience a much harsher ride?


----------



## BigCircles (Jun 27, 2008)

Captain_America1976 said:


> ...anybody else experience a much harsher ride?


what grips are you using with the bars?


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

BigCircles said:


> what grips are you using with the bars?


you reckon if it was the Ti version will it be better than the steel?


----------



## BigCircles (Jun 27, 2008)

mojak said:


> you reckon if it was the Ti version will it be better than the steel?


i've never ridden with a set of ti bars...but i would assume that they would absorb a lot more of the harshness that the steel pair.

i was asking about grips because i've been using the esi chunkies with the luv's and they seem to be a perfect combo.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

big circles, so for the esi grips, would that be the chunky or the race version? i presume its the chunky to be more comforting?


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

BigCircles said:


> i've been using the esi chunkies with the luv's


OOOPsy! chunky it is then.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i am using ergon gp1. i rode the same trail a week ago, and i don't remember it being like it was today. like i said earleir, the frame is a new also. the best way for me to see what's really going on is to put the old bars back on, and ride the trail again thursday morning.


----------



## JAKEtheDOG (Sep 14, 2005)

*Silver*

This picture does not do these bars justice. It's actually kind of a silver metal-flake finish that's pretty stunning. Been running these for the last couple months and so far I really like them. Was running Marys previously and found them too narrow. With slightly less sweep and a tick wider, the Luvs are just about perfect.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i rode again today with my old bar, which is a profile design tenacious d, and i have come to the conclusion that the groovy luv isn't for me. someone saw my post the other day, and offered to buy them. they will be in their new home next week.


----------



## AZ XC (Sep 9, 2005)

*some naked luv*

I posted these on the other Luv post a while but I thought y'all might like to see a Luv all stripped down and naked like.:thumbsup:

Even if I have to sell my soul I couldn't sell my Luv!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

This is mine, just set up past couple of days...im so in luv with it that i just ordered a Ti version to be put here.....in a way, im glad the jones h-bar is unavailable rite now. at least it makes my decision easier....and slightly cheaper too.

Another buddy of mine tried riding my bike just once with the Luv bar and immediately told me to get 1 for him..that says sumthing abt this thing huh...

My 1st ti bike, my 1st ss bike...u will always remember your 1st time...you will always remeber your 1st time...ha..


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

oops...


----------



## justanotherbikegeek (Jun 3, 2008)

Just curious, how long did it take to get your bars after ordering?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

mojak said:


> oops...


did you seriously armor-all your endomorph??? although, if you can afford that bike, i suppose you could probably afford someone to armor-all them for you....


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

sean salach said:


> did you seriously armor-all your endomorph??? although, if you can afford that bike, i suppose you could probably afford someone to armor-all them for you....


dude, it' spanking new, that's its 1st nite out, haven't see any dirt yet.....give it time then it will need all the armor-all...it's my newly set-up jones ss bike, with of coz the Luv bar...


----------



## kibe (Jun 20, 2008)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> Just curious, how long did it take to get your bars after ordering?


I got my today... after 6 weeks. Will try it tomorrow!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> Just curious, how long did it take to get your bars after ordering?


last i heard he's taking orders for dec intake...that's how popular his bars have become...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*How to contact?*

Anyone know a better way to contact him besides E-mail? I have sent a couple, but don't want to bombard him. But I really want a set of his bars!

Mark


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

bikeny,

call him on the phone? that's the next thing to do...if all else fails, make a house call to him?


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Mark,

I spend about 3 hours a day answering email, sometimes a daunting task, but I should be caught up on email as of tonight. If you have not heard from me, drop me a call on the shop line...

330-988-0537

I usually hear most calls come in, but if I'm working the machines I may have to get back to you.

Thanks to all of you who've been patient, I'll keep cranking out the fun as quickly as I can 

cheers,

rody


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mojak said:


> bikeny,
> 
> call him on the phone? that's the next thing to do...if all else fails, make a house call to him?


Well, until now I did not have a phone number to call him, but now I do! I am going to give him a call today and see what the scoop is.

I have another unrelated question that I just thought of: Has anyone tried to run barends on a set of these? I don't think I have seen any pictures of barends. I am currently using a set of Ergon grips with the built in barends, and really like to have that second location when climbing. Any feedback from people who used bar-ends in the past and don't miss them now? I am currently using one of those Titec Ti bars that were on E-bay a while ago, I think they have about 10 degrees of sweep. I am afraid the extra sweep will put the bar-ends at a funny angle.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## snmtele (Nov 21, 2006)

*First impression*

My first impression....I got my Groovy Luvs a couple of weeks ago, installed them this past week and did a cyclocross race yesterday. Great bars! I had been riding the Marys which I liked, but the Groovy Luvs seem to be just the ride angle, size etc. for agressive out of the saddle riding/ racing. The Marys seemed to work for me, but were better suited to a more relaxed saddled riding. Not bad at all, just different.
I'm sold. Thanks, Rody.


----------



## AZkick-n40 (May 1, 2007)

I got some of these recently and going to put them on my Monocog. What size stem clamp do they take 26 or 25.4? The stock on on my Cog is too big.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

The Groovy uses a Standard Mtn 25.4mm clamp size. I think the Monocog comes stock with a 31.8mm stem. So you'll need either a new Stem or a Handlebar Shim.

jw



AZkick-n40 said:


> I got some of these recently and going to put them on my Monocog. What size stem clamp do they take 26 or 25.4? The stock on on my Cog is too big.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


----------



## AZkick-n40 (May 1, 2007)

GrumpyOne said:


> The Groovy uses a Standard Mtn 25.4mm clamp size. I think the Monocog comes stock with a 31.8mm stem. So you'll need either a new Stem or a Handlebar Shim.
> 
> jw


Thanks GrumyOne


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

there's always some luv handles at the fun events of the local race series 'spokefever' here in dresden, germany. so i thought, i'd show you some actionshots.
yesterday we played 'The Hare and the Hedgehog'

here's arne on his grail:









and that's me:








(pictures by ersatzspeiche)

and another one of arne, that i shot:








( https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr )

there was even one more luv handle owner present, just with another bike...


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Yo Papajoe, 

so glad to see that y'all are enjoying your bars, love the action shots!

Getting ready to send 20+ Luvs to Germany on Monday...you'll have a lot more company on the trails soon :thumbsup: 

cheers,

rody


----------



## ETP2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

Got mine in also. I am so glad I decided to get them. They pull the entire build together. They look great and are very comfortable. All the hype is real but thats obvious at this point. Thanks to all of those who made us aware and thanks to Rody for taking the time and effort to design and build them. They're the coolest part on my bike IMO.


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

Any ride reports on the Ti version? I feel my 29er deserves em.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

I love them. Angled down just a tad, and comfy as ehll. Well done Rody!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Cripes, I emailed him in December asking for a titanium version. I haven't heard back from him yet. Forgot all about it.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Don't give up hope.*



Nat said:


> Cripes, I emailed him in December asking for a titanium version. I haven't heard back from him yet. Forgot all about it.


 email him again. He's standardized/productionized the Ti version. He's making 30-40 a month ti/steel combined. You should be able to get on the list for April at this point.

Be patient though.... If people start demanding faster service, it will shift the balance. See... the customer only gets to choose two of the three in this equation.

PRICE ;;;; QUALITY ;;;;; SPEED

In the case of Rody, you aren't going to get him to adjust the quality, so....if you want more speed, he's going to have to raise the price, to limit the quantity.

:thumbsup:  :nono:


----------



## ridn29s (Sep 3, 2008)

February batch is shipping, just got mine today!


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweet - hope mine are coming soon. I ordered a custom paint and can't wait to see how it turns out....


----------



## ridn29s (Sep 3, 2008)

First ride is in the books, I'm sure I'll play with the tilt some more. I only hit gravel with it today as we've gotten a bunch of rain in the last 24 hours and the trails are soup.


















I've seen some people mention no room for bar attachments but I've got plenty of space for a light and my GPS.

BTW - yesterday was a bonus bike bling day, I also picked up some new wheels. Hope Pro 2 single speed hubs laced to some nice Salsa Gordo rims. The El Mariachi buzzes along now!










THANKS RODY :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Nat said:


> Cripes, I emailed him in December asking for a titanium version. I haven't heard back from him yet. Forgot all about it.


My buddy Ernie got his ti version last week. I think he ordered it in November.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nat said:


> Cripes, I emailed him in December asking for a titanium version. I haven't heard back from him yet. Forgot all about it.


Also his telephone number is right up on top on his blog.:thumbsup:


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

Check around about that matching Salsa stem. I think most of those just got recalled.

Link: http://www.salsacromotostem.com/


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

Here is a set we just had painted to match a custom Goat for our buddy Darrell but we made a "custom" decal for him



crappy picture and all


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Great bar.


----------



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I definitely want a rear sweep kind of a bar on my rigid SS. How do these compare to the On One Mary bars?


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*who's runnin?*

Who's runnin' the 28" luvs? I have some 28's made for me, and picked them up from Rody at the handmade a few weeks back. Just curious. Any of you have both the 26's and a set of 28's? Just mounted them up yesterday, and waiting on my esi racer grips to get here in the mail tomorrow. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

I have one of each and prefer the 28" luvs. The 26" luvs are to narrow on a Single Speed and are just ok on a geared bike. (For me and where I ride anyway.)

I've got mine set up with ESI's, I think you'll really like it.

jw



ifrider2 said:


> Who's runnin' the 28" luvs? I have some 28's made for me, and picked them up from Rody at the handmade a few weeks back. Just curious. Any of you have both the 26's and a set of 28's? Just mounted them up yesterday, and waiting on my esi racer grips to get here in the mail tomorrow. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I really dig these bars. The more I ride them, the more I enjoy them.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Feb 16, 2008)

*I got 'em*



ifrider2 said:


> Who's runnin' the 28" luvs?


I'm running a set of the 28's on my new Inbred. Luv em! :thumbsup: They measure a true 28" wide, but for some reason they don't feel that wide (probably due to the sweep). If Rody made a 30"er, I'd get those next. I only have about 25 miles on them, but so far but they are very neutral feeling and mega comfortable. So far, I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bringing this back.

What would be a good stem length to start with on these?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

anybody using a shim on the luv's? i have an m part shim that is a touch wider than a thomson stem face plate...is the rody-custom shim narrower ?

cheers.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> anybody using a shim on the luv's? i have an m part shim that is a touch wider than a thomson stem face plate...is the rody-custom shim narrower ?
> 
> cheers.


I use Problem Solvers shim with Thomson X4 stem,
It is a little wider than the faceplate, but not really noticeable.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

cool...the one i have is a problem solvers, not m part...doh!...thanks!


----------



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got my Ti bar in the mail. The shim is just under 1 7/8" wide from Rody.

Sticks out from the front face of my stem, but works just fine.


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirt to work day 2010.


----------



## theycallmeE (Aug 21, 2007)

Dropout33 said:


> Bringing this back.
> 
> What would be a good stem length to start with on these?


Hey Dropout33,

I'd stay with the same stem you were using, if you can. That way you can work on one variable at a time. You'll need to play with the angle of the Luvs to get the right feel. For me, after a bunch of tweaking and advice from Rody, I found the sweet spot to be angled slightly down.

As for stems, I found my Luvs brought my upper body a bit lower than the riser bars I had been using, so I ended up going with a 5 degree higher stem, same length. After that change - magic!

Good Luck,

E


----------



## houndsbourgh (May 15, 2004)

*Ti Luv*

I have a very severe habit of trying not to post. But having a chance to give Rody a plug over this product is well worth it. I have bikes with the Ti and Cromoly version and love them. The cromoly tracks like a razor and feel great. The Ti version adds just enough give on a rigid fork so you keep your smile on the really rough stuff. Well worth the wait and the price.Thanks Rody :thumbsup:


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Rody,

Great bars!










Quick question, at what angle do you get the most rise out of the handlebars? What can you measure or put a level on?

I may still need to raise the seat a tad, and would like to keep the bar height even with the seat.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Groovy luv indeed excuse the thumbie the bike is now SS:thumbsup:










and forks to match










picked up another set of Luvies to be fitted to a new SS build


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If only you guys waited 7 days this thread would have been not posted on for a whole year :lol:


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2004)

Just ordered a set of steel 28"ers. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

mojak said:


> oops...


Razak? The only Ti Jones I have seen in Singapore, and that's obviously Singapore.

I want some Luv Handles, just trying to decide if I should get Ti...


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*steel/ti luvs*

I have some steel loves on a geared mtb, and some ti luvs on a SS mtb. Both bike have rigid forks. I have to say, I love the ti luvs over the steel. But you can't go wrong with either material.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

I run with 28" steel LUV handles on a SS hardtail. Probably the best combination. Very precise and solid. If I were running rigid, I would probably go with TI.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

Another nod for the steel Luv's. Over the years I've owned a number of bars (Jones H-bars, carbon risers/flat, TI chinese, etc) as wrist pain demanded a certain angle/positioning of my hands, and none are as comfortable and precise as the steel Luv's. 

My bike setup is Ti frame, steel fork, and 650b wheels. I see no need to go TI outside of the flash. I would recommend an extra inch or two on the width though, I went 28" and the extra bit comes in handy.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

One of these days, I'll be ordering a set of these bars. I've met Rody a couple times over the past few years and he's a super nice guy that has crazy skills when it comes to building sweet things for bicycles. From what I've seen, you won't be disappointed by anything you order from him.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

So if anyone falls out of love with their Luv's, just PM me and I will purchase them from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Added a NuVinci IGH.


----------



## LeeDevelopment (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a pair of Luv's on my retro set up, love them to bits.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

in line for the next order to come out at the end of March.


----------



## silentdante (Oct 20, 2011)

Getting mine in March, and the Hot Rod cranks at a later time (September/October, they outsource the heat treating process, so it takes awhile for batches to reach completion). I'm surprised there isn't a forum for the cranks yet. Rody was great to work with, as was his office manager, Christi. Answered all questions on the same day, etc.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

jct said:


> in line for the next order to come out at the end of March.


my bars arrived yesterday. Ti 28" on a ridgid SS 29er. first ride today! i kept my same thomson stem as the reach ended up being almost exactly the same. the cockpit may have to get stretched a bit but i'll worry about that later.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

jct said:


> my bars arrived yesterday. Ti 28" on a ridgid SS 29er. first ride today! i kept my same thomson stem as the reach ended up being almost exactly the same. the cockpit may have to get stretched a bit but i'll worry about that later.


jct, First impressions?
feel on techi climbs?
downhill rips?
cruising?


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

*28" Ti Groovy Luv review*

Like most of you, I strangely find bike parts to be beautiful. Aesthetically pleasing coupled with a purity of function goes beyond beautiful to spectacular, or f'ing hot.

After 200 miles on my 28" (711mm) titanium Groovy Luv Handles, I have to say they are spectacular . It took a little time to reach this conviction. I hope this review helps others make the leap to the Groovy Luvs and discover custom 'alt' bar heaven. I made the investment based on looks and just a feeling that Rody's spec was right-on. After some miles, I am convinced these bars have helped me get into the best shape I've been in. (note: the Luvs come stock at 26". I purchased the 28" as a custom option)

*First, my (only) bike. 
*I have only one mountain bike: a 2012 titanium Salsa Selma fully rigid single speed with a Whisky carbon fork and an overall bomber build- 21lbs, yet very durable. I love titanium, single speeding, and rigid&#8230;wouldn't change a thing. The ride quality of titanium is best described as 'alive'. Raise those eyes far down the trail and a stout titanium bike will perform like a friend tuned in to your best intentions. With the Lynskey built Selma coupled with an Eriksen seat post and the Groovy Ti bar, I have a comfortable and maintenance free rocket.

*FIrst impressions:
*My first ride on the ti Groovy Luv handles was a disappointment. I slapped them on and expected my world to change. Instead I found the geometry of the bars to be terrible for climbing. My 11 degree Salsa Al flat bars provided much greater leverage when standing. Optimal leverage is a necessity for SS. My eyes did perk as soon as gravity started pulling me down- I maintained control and gained a lot of speed. The large sweep of the bars gave me an ideal descending position. However, in Western Massachusetts, one must enjoy climbing. I was discouraged, yet knew I had some tweaking to do.

*Dialed in:
*For the second ride, I replaced the Ergon grips with ESI foam grips to figure out the geometry and feel the purity of the ti responsiveness without the cush of the Ergons. Instead of having an incline of the grips, I twisted them down so that the bars are flat. During the ride, I angled them further down to be slightly 'negative'. BAM&#8230;the climbing leverage returned!!! Just a few degrees difference and the climbing feels better then with my al 11degree flat bars. The descending prowess is only slightly compensated with the slight 'negative angle' set up- going down it is still superior to my flat bar. Now that the bars are dialed in, Ergon GS1 grips are going back on next week.

*Overall:
*These bars are a worthy investment and unlike anything I've experienced. They beg you to ride longer, faster, and harder. The characteristic of a Ti bar is amazing- especially for riding rigid. For non dream-bikes, the steel Luv bars would be just as great. My only wish is they were made 31.8mm stem ready, so the shim isn't needed.

*The customer service* from Christy and Rody was nothing short of amazing. I received detailed communications, answers to my questions, and a fair and flexible payment option. This was a total breath of fresh air after dealing with a certain custom machinist who makes slick chainrings..


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

thesergeant said:


> I am completely in love with my Luv Bars. They're unbelievably comfortable. I get a lot of questions from guys on the trail asking what they are, how I like them and where they can get a pair.
> 
> My only regret is getting them in black. I didn't realize at the time I ordered them that Rody was offering them in Silver OR Black. The finish on the black is awesome it just throws the look of my bike way off.
> 
> ...


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

thesearg.. the shiny ti looks sweeeeet!

what are others using for bar plugs with ESI grips? I seem to lose plugs once every several weeks.


----------



## whiskeytown1 (Nov 19, 2012)

*My new Moots SS with some Luv!*













I just got my new Singlespeed in and I am still trying to dial in the angle on the Luv's. As of now on the downhills I LUV the bejeesus out of em, but on the climbs I think I'm giving up a little climbing comfort. So it sounds like angling the down just a hair will help. I will give it a shot once this snow melts. I can't wait!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I fell in love with them after the first ride. I have carpal tunnel in both wrists and these coupled with ODI Rogues are heaven for me.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

adinpapa said:


> jct, First impressions?
> feel on techi climbs?
> downhill rips?
> cruising?


i just saw this post and figured i'd respond.

i've had 28" ti luv bars on my rigid SS jabberwocky for almost a year now. i'm running a 100mm thomson stem with my bars...and could probable benefit from a 110mm. tech climbs are fine, but with a slightly longer stem my center of gravity/optimal traction position would probably be better.

i love the give of titanium. very cush over my older alum bars on the rigid front end. that's not saying they are weak bars or aren't stiff. i'm 220 lbs and a wrestle my bike up climbs all day. they do have the flex and feel that ti should have and definitely appreciate that on high speed descents.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Well my bike that had my Luv Handles on was just stolen this afternoon. I'm pissed because it also had my HBC chainring and cog on it too! Police report file going to file claim with renters insurance also.


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

here is my Titanium Luv Handles on my Independent Fabrication tideluxe. I love it!!!


----------



## 2dopler (Nov 21, 2010)

My Raw Steel Luv's on my Raw Steel single speed REEB


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I really like the REEB and the raw bar. Good eye for style!
Darren



2dopler said:


> My Raw Steel Luv's on my Raw Steel single speed REEB


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

sweet! How long are those bad larrys ?

I'm interested in a little more length of my beloved ti Luvs. If anyone is interested in trading their 28.5" or 29" Ti Luvs for my 28" (710cm) , give a challah


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

28" TI luv bars possibly for sale. PM if you're interested.


----------



## foko (Sep 13, 2008)

jct said:


> 28" TI luv bars possibly for sale. PM if you're interested.


Any chance these are still for sale? Drop me a line, I'm interested.....

Thanks
Fabian
[email protected]


----------

